
Objective-C vs. Ruby Comparison - hoanganhlam
http://compargram.com/technology/objective-c-vs-ruby
======
aequitas
I'm really starting to hate comparison sites. Some might be good but most of
them just clutter the search results with garbage.

In the past if I wanted to know an some alternatives for something I knew but
that just didn't quite fit what I needed (a framework, tool, etc) I would just
google something like: "Name vs" and even the autocomplete of that would
already give good results, let alone the search result which would be filled
with comparison articles and blogs. Now most of the top results are just
autogenerated comparison sites that just compare random unimportant facts or
there are comparisons that just don't make sense. Like a comparison of a
framework with one of it's plugins.

I'm trying to find examples, but maybe I'm lucky and Google has finally de-
ranked some of these sites.

